# Calm colicking horse can lay down, right?



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Ricci, I am not an expert so I am afraid to reply but I believe you are correct, but the fear is that if she lays, how would you get her up again? It is easier to have them up and keep them up, than have her down and have to force her back up. 
Am thinking of you tonight Hun!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope everything is ok! 
When Caden (caleighs filly) was colicky we let her lie down after a couple hours of walking but only if she was quiet. As long as you can get her back up I think it's ok?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I know that you are posting from your phone and so looking things up online is not easy, but I found this:

"After you call the vet, make sure your horse is as comfortable as you can make him or her. Don't let him roll, but he can lie down. "

It was taken from here
Colic - The Signs, Symptoms and Treatment - How To Recognise Horse Colic




Obviously you are more concerned with your horse tonight, but please update us when you can, you can worry about thanking for any advise you get here tomorrow.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Laying down is not a problem at all, it is the horses that get up and down, thrash around and roll violently that are a danger to the situation. Imagine yourself having a belly ache, you're probably going to want to lay down to relief some of the pain aren't you? So why deny a horse that luxury? If they want to lay down, and you keep them on their feet, you're causing more stress to the horse and that is not going to help the colic.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Too late to help I am sure.

My vet says that if the horse is calm then let them lay down. 


How is Ricci today?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh no Ricci! I hope everything is going to be ok! When Nelson had that horrible colic episode back in January, my Vet allowed him to lay down in his stall when he was worn out from dealing with it during those long hours.Actually, if it wasn't for him laying down to rest, he'd never of pushed that gas out. We called it the Phenominal Phart. lol. Anyways - the only time it is a problem is if the horse is rolling and thrashing. I am sending good vibes your way! And I'll knock on wood just for precaution..*knocks on wood*I hate the C word......


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

How's Ricci today? You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I let her stay laying down until the vet came. He did all the usual stuff. I stayed up all night with her, just went home for a two hour nap at about 2am. When I came back at about 5ish, she had pooped a little bit, and while I was there she pooped a little more two more times. We aren't out of the clear but we are sailing as smooth as can be expected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

glad she seems to be progressing well. Just for anyone else reading this looking for info on colic and laying down- we had 3 colics come in within 5 hours of each other 2 weekends ago (funky weather, things come in threes, etc.) A couple of them were near exhaustion because their owners had heard to never let a colic lay down. If they are thrashing and you can get them up safely that is best to walk them, but you could be hurting the prognosis if you walk them to the point of exhaustion. One almost couldn't even get her girl in the trailer she was so tired. 

So the short answer is yes, it is ok to let them lie down.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, my vet said he has seen a lot of colics lately. Stupid Washington. I think I have to blame the weather, she's fed well, I just don't see any really reason for it to have happened. Aside from her just getting older. Poor lady is 18. How is that "live forever" potion coming along?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

